# Flyer für Wellnessstudio



## AzRail (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

könntet ihr mir vielleicht ein paar tipps geben wie ich mit photoshop ein Flyer für ein Wellness- und Nagelstudio entwerfen könnte? Habe nur Grundwissen in Photoshop aber ich glaube wenn ihr mir paar tipps geben könntet würde es hinhauen!

Danke im Voraus!

Mfg Azzy


----------



## holzoepfael (31. Dezember 2004)

Das gehört wohl eher in die Creative Lounge.....
Lass dich doch von anderen Wellness-Bannern inspirieren.....Such einfach Mal über google


----------



## AzRail (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

bei Google habe ich leider nichts gefunden was mich inspierien könnte! Hab bis jetzt weder ein Flyer gestaltet noch hatte ich jetzt bis jetzt etwas mit dem Thema Wellness zu tun! Gibt es irgendwelche Punkte die man bei einem Flyer beachten sollte?

Mfg Azzy


----------



## Leola13 (3. Januar 2005)

Hai,

dies (unter Diplomarbeit über Grundlagen Bildbearbeitung/Design/Marketing , kompl. Arbeit) ist für dich evtl. interresant.

Da gibt es in der PDF-Datei unter dem Punkt 4.3 recht nützliche Tipps.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## AzRail (3. Januar 2005)

hallo,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe und für die vielen Infos! Ich hab mal übers Wochenende bissschen was probiert! Vielleicht schreibt ihr mir ja eure Meinung dazu!

Vorderseite 
Hinten 

Mfg Azzy


----------



## Leola13 (3. Januar 2005)

Hai, 

die Schriftart gefällt mir nicht. (Geschmacksache   )

Giselas Wellness- und Nageloase
Die älteste .....

Der zweite Satz hat doch gar keinen Bezug zum ersten ? oder    

Auf der Rückseite lässt sich die Adresse, Tele-Nr, ... sehr, sehr schlecht lesen.

... und ich sach noch : Punkt 4.3

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MonoMental (7. Januar 2005)

Ich find es immer wieder beeindruckend, wieviel Geld manche Leute haben müssen, um sich Lizenzen für Applikationen zu kaufen, von denen sie dann nur Grund- bzw. wenige Kenntnisse haben.

greetz

der mono


----------



## AzRail (7. Januar 2005)

Dann freu dich und kauf dir ein Lutscher wenn du mehr Wissen hast als nur "Grundwissen"!

Ich schließlich kaufe mir meine Software um es mir anzueignen und das war der Grund warum ich es hier gepostet habe!

Es ist meiner Meinung nach nicht schlimm wenn man etwas nicht kann. Ich finde es schlimm wenn man sich nicht bemüht es sich anzueignen. Schließlich hab ich hier niemanden gefragt diesen Flyer für mich zu entwerfen, eben aus dem Grund weil ich mir dieses Wissen Programm aneignen will!

Sehr sehr schlimm finde ich jedoch so "intellektuelle" (falls du es überhaupt bist) Leute wie dich, die einen Dreck beitragen dass sich Leute wie ich sich solches Wissen aneignen können. Stattdessen versuchen sie immer wieder mit dem was sie anscheinend schon "können" zu prahlen und sich wichtig darzustellen.

Soviel zu deinem Post!

Verstehe sowieso nicht warum du solange nachdem ich geschrieben hab dass ich schon was hab und es meiner Freundin gefallen hat nochmals posten musst! Meine Freundin ist glücklich dass ichs ihr gemacht hab, und ich bin glücklich weil es ihr gefallen hat! Mit meinem Grundwissen versteht sich! Schließlich kann dein professionelles Wissen über solche Sachen auch nichts anderes bewirken als die Zufriedenheit deiner Auftraggeber und dir selber und das ist das wichtige oder etwa nicht?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Azzy


----------



## MonoMental (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Azzy

Also Flyergestaltung gehört ja nun wirklich nicht zu den schweren Aufgaben in PS.
Warum du dich jetzt persönlich so angegriffen fühlst weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, da ich lediglich erwähnt hab, wie Wahnsinn ich das finde, was die Leute für ein Geld ausgeben, um nen Flyer zu gestalten, weil so wie ich das hier rauslese, nutzt du PS nicht jeden Tag.
Es sollte auch nur ein Denkstuppser sein, dass einfache Sachen auch mit einfacheren und billigeren Mitteln zu lösen ist. Klar ist PS ein Kompendium, was sehr mächtig ist, aber dann sollte es doch auch seinen Nutzen für diesen Preis haben, oder nicht

Jetzt zu dem Intellektuellem:
Ich sehe in meinem post nirgendwo was hochtrabendes oder "klugerisches" geschweige denn akademisches gequatsche. Vielleicht bist du da im post verrutscht - ka (ja ne, spaß bei seite), aber ich habe niemanden persönlich angegriffen, was du im gegensatz zu meinem Beitrag machst. Aber ich bin dir nicht böse, weil ich weiß, was ich mit meinem Beitrag gemeint habe. Klar nutze ich PS jeden Tag und hab ne andere sichtweise über die Sache (du magst es nicht glauben, aber ich bin sogar studiert), aber es ging lediglich um den Preis-Nutzen-Faktor. Mehr war es nicht.

Trotz alle dem viele Grüße und nimm's dir nicht so zu Herzen

der mono


----------

